# Lopid.exe



## naturejockk (Sep 28, 2005)

My system has been doing strange things. The system just has windows opening up and ther are black windows. Like those of a DOS operating system. 
I went to this site :http://www.spywareedge.net/nolop/NoLop.exe and downloaded NoLop and after I ran it, it detected some file in temp files. After rebooting it seems clear. I am not sure what caused this. Ias any member familiar with this?


----------



## poscaman (Jan 21, 2007)

have u checked your system for viruses.as far as i know,it's a typical virus symptom what you're describing


----------



## naturejockk (Sep 28, 2005)

*AYB.DNS-LOOK-UP.com*

I have run Norton Internet security.
I found something and deleted it. I ran Webroot and found LOPID.exe and removed it.
Webroot keeps giving me an alert about AYB.DNS-LOOK-UP.com. I keep blocking it on the shields option but it always trys to come back.


----------



## poscaman (Jan 21, 2007)

try on-line check with these tools 

1)http://www.windowsecurity.com/trojanscan/ 
2)http://www.kaspersky.com/scanforvirus

i'm afraid your pc is not sooo clean!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

LOP is a well known hijacker. NoLop should have cleared it but there may be traces left and other malware may have been allowed access by LOP. I suggest you download *HijackThis* - this program will help us determine if there is any spyware/malware on your computer. 

Create a folder at *C:\HJT* and move HijackThis.exe there. 
Make sure you close down *EVERY* open window and close *ALL* browser windows. The only thing that should be open is the HijackThis program. 
Run a scan and *save* the log file. 
Copy the text file (Ctrl+A then Ctrl+C) and paste it (Ctrl+V) in a *new thread* in the *HJT Forum* *(do not attach it or post it here). *
*Do not fix any entries in HijackThis since they may be harmless. 
[*]Make sure to include the System information at the top of the log as well.*

We'll then have a look and provide instructions to clean your system, if required. Please note that the HJT forum is constantly busy, so I would ask that you be patient while waiting for a reply.


----------



## naturejockk (Sep 28, 2005)

*Thanks for the help*

I downloaded a cleaner for NoLop.exe and ran it. it found the problem. After the reboot no ore of those windows opening.


----------



## naturejockk (Sep 28, 2005)

does anyone have a fresh working link for 
NoLop


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Are you infected again?

You might be better letting us have a look by starting here and *following the instructions.* 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

*Do not post your logs back in this thread - follow the guidance in the above link!*

If you have problems with any of the steps, simply move on to the next one and make a note of the problem in your reply.

Please note that the Security Forum is always busy, so I would ask for your patience while waiting for a reply - it may take a few days.


----------

